# Dell Updates UltraSharp Displays with PremierColor Monitors and New Ultra Wide Model



## btarunr (Feb 12, 2013)

Dell today announced the availability of three flagship monitors designed to provide users with an exceptional visual experience and outstanding screen performance. The new U3014, U2713H and U2413 displays each offer one of the industry's highest-quality and most advanced technology experiences, with uncompromising screen performance, precise, consistent colors, great usability and a wide array of connectivity options. The U3014 is Dell's largest screen size to date, while all three monitors come with PremierColor for true-to life, accurate, customizable colors that cover industry standards. Dell also announced a Single Monitor Arm (MSA14) and Dual Monitor Stand (MDS14), the first arm and stand optimized for Dell monitors with Dell Quick Release mounts.



 

 

 




*Dell UltraSharp U3014 30-inch Monitor with PremierColor*
Users will experience outstanding color accuracy, precision and performance with the Dell UltraSharp U3014 30-inch monitor with PremierColor. The U3014 is Dell's flagship high performance monitor with a 16:10 aspect ratio, suitable for the fine level of detail required for color-critical work such as CAD/CAM, graphic design, desktop publishing, gaming or media creation. In addition, users will experience stunning high-definition details and the ability to view more onscreen content with 2560 x 1600 resolution. More than just a high performance monitor, the U3014 offers flexible viewing options, versatile digital connectivity and is designed for exceptional efficiency with an eco-design that meets the latest environmental standards like EPEAT, ENERGY STAR and TCO Certified Displays.

*Dell UltraSharp U2713H 27-inch and U2413 24-inch Monitors with PremierColor*
Engineered to equip you with the best for color-critical work, the Dell UltraSharp U2713H 27-inch and U2413 24-inch monitors with PremierColor offer rich, vivid, lifelike images right out of the box. Users will experience remarkably consistent, precise, and accurate colors calibrated at the factory to support 99 percent AdobeRGB and 100 percent sRGB coverage with a deltaE of less than 2; each monitor arrives with a certified report to indicate its exact color calibration. A 12-bit internal processor enables a whopping 1.07 billion colors, superb color reproduction and gradation onscreen. For even more precise color calibration, the Dell UltraSharp Color Calibration Solution software provides access to the 14-bit LUT so users can calibrate the monitors to several popular color spaces. Dell recommends the optional X-Rite i1Display Pro colorimeter (sold separately) for generating custom color profiles.

*Dell UltraSharp U2913WM 29-inch Ultra-wide Monitor*
In addition to the updated Dell UltraSharp U3014, U2713H and U2413 monitors with PremierColor, Dell recently announced the U2913WM 29-inch Ultra-wide monitor featuring a unique aspect ratio that takes multi-tasking to a whole new level. The U2913WM is Dell's first 29-inch ultra-wide monitor with a unique aspect ratio of 21:9, providing time-conscious, multi-tasking workers with a great alternative to dual monitors. For additional space, users may simply replicate or extend content to additional monitors using DisplayPort 1.2.1 After a productive day at work, a wide Full HD, visually stunning color accuracy and a breathtaking panoramic view can redefine an evening's entertainment experience.

*Dell Single Monitor Arm and Dual Monitor Stand*
The Dell Single Monitor Arm (MSA14) and Dell Dual Monitor Stand (MDS14) are designed to improve the viewing comfort of users and enhance user productivity. The MSA14 articulating arm can help maximize viewing comfort and improve productivity. Its multi-adjustment capabilities including height adjustability, tilt, swivel and pivot features let users move the monitor to the desired position and collaborate more easily. It can easily be attached to the U3014, U2713H, U2413 and select Dell monitor panels with a simple snap to the Dell Quick Release mount at the back of the monitor without needing screws. With the MDS14 dual monitor stand, users can snap on two Dell monitor panels with the Dell Quick Release mount and enjoy improved productivity and a clutter-free desktop. Tilt, swivel, height adjust and horizontally slide the monitors on the stand to customize to preferred viewing angles. The U-shaped monitor stand also frees up productive desk space in front of the monitors and reduces cable clutter with a cable management slot on the stand riser.

"The Dell UltraSharp series offers one of the industry's highest-quality and most advanced technology experiences," said George Toh, Marketing Director of Dell Displays. "We are thrilled to update the UltraSharp family with the U3014, U2713H and U2413 displays, along with our first Dell-branded single monitor arm and dual monitor stand. The displays and accessories offer users an outstanding visual experience and the versatility to boost productivity and multi-task with ease."

*Pricing and Availability*
Dell UltraSharp U3014 is coming soon worldwide starting from US$1499. Dell UltraSharp U2713H & U2413 monitors are currently available worldwide starting at US$999 and US$599, respectively. The Dell Single Monitor Arm is currently available starting from US$149, and the Dual Monitor Stand is currently available starting from US$169.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 12, 2013)

I want and will get that dual monitor stand. Looks absolute awesome


----------



## Phobia9651 (Feb 12, 2013)

Seems best to wait and see what the price of the U2413 does once the PA249Q from Asus gets released. Going to buy me a pair of either one of those (apparently they seem to use the same display panel anyway). The stand seems awesome, though not exactly cheap..


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2013)

2560 x 1440 monitors still at about €500. 

BTW, the U2713HM have been out for a while now and is the cheapest 1440p monitor here.


----------



## ironwolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Just looked at the site, the MSA14 is currently listed as $129.99 and the MDS14 is unchanged in price from the above listed price.

Here's the snippet from their site on the MDS14 with mention of what size monitor(s) are supported:



> <P>The Dell<SUP>™</SUP> MDS14 Dual Monitor Stand is designed to maximize your viewing comfort and improve your productivity with its multi-adjustment capabilities such as Tilt, swivel, height adjust and horizontally slide the monitors on the stand. It can easily snap on two Dell monitor panels with VESA support and enjoy improved productivity and a clutter-free desktop. Its U-shaped monitor stand also frees up productive desk space in front of the monitors and reduces cable clutter with a cable management slot on the stand riser. The two adaptors provided on the stand, assured that the dual monitor stand can attach to any VESA compliant monitor. This product has been tested and validated on Dell systems. It is supported by Dell Technical Support when used with a Dell system.</P>
> <P>The monitors shown in the product images are sold separately. This stand supports two monitors up to 24-inches in size.</P>


----------



## radrok (Feb 12, 2013)

Meh, I hoped their 30 inch refresh would bring a higher resolution.

I'm gonna stick with my u3011s until someone brings us a 4k for the same price.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 12, 2013)

http://search.euro.dell.com/results...Dell+MDS14+Dual+Monitor+Stand&cat=all&x=5&y=0

Ordered


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope they'll offer a triple monitor stand. I think there would be also a lot of interest/customers for that one.


----------



## Octavean (Feb 12, 2013)

Too bad,......

I need a triple monitor stand and support for 27" or 30" monitors,.......not up to 24"

The price on the stands are OK though,...not great but OK,....


----------



## chodaboy19 (Feb 12, 2013)

radrok said:


> Meh, I hoped their 30 inch refresh would bring a higher resolution.
> 
> I'm gonna stick with my u3011s until someone brings us a 4k for the same price.



I don't think anyone makes 30" 4k panels yet. The smallest 4k panel seems to be 32" by Sharp. I am in the same boat, I will wait with my U3011 until 4k comes along...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2013)

radrok said:


> Meh, I hoped their 30 inch refresh would bring a higher resolution.
> 
> I'm gonna stick with my u3011s until someone brings us a 4k for the same price.



same


----------



## NeoXF (Feb 12, 2013)

The U2713H(M?) has been available in my country for a while and it's priced pretty decently... Makes me second guess I should get it instead of BenQ XL2420TX... that I can't seem to find in my country anyway... :|


----------



## radrok (Feb 12, 2013)

chodaboy19 said:


> I don't think anyone makes 30" 4k panels yet. The smallest 4k panel seems to be 32" by Sharp. I am in the same boat, I will wait with my U3011 until 4k comes along...



32" is fine for 4K res (which probably isn't 4K, right?) I recall seeing that the launch price was something like 4,5k-5k USD, make that 2K and they have a deal, heck I remember paying more for my first Dell 30"


----------



## HammerON (Feb 12, 2013)

radrok said:


> Meh, I hoped their 30 inch refresh would bring a higher resolution.
> 
> I'm gonna stick with my u3011s until someone brings us a 4k for the same price.



Me as well.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 12, 2013)

U2913WM Review said:
			
		

> The panel has a pixel response of 8 milliseconds (gray-to-gray), which is fine for movies and most video applications but produced a touch of smearing while playing Midnight Run: Los Angeles on my PS3 console. Assassin's Creed II on the PC also produced an occasional blur when the action heated up, but game play was still enjoyable. Chances are, only the most demanding gamers will notice these minor artifacts.



If they had just shaved a couple ms off the panel times, would have made a nice alternative to Eyefinity/Surround.

I know they said that only demanding gamers would notice, but this is a review from PC Magazine. Need to adjust for a TPU perspective.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2013)

Love Dell monitors, even though you can get Korean monitors with LG panels for like $400 cheaper.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Love Dell monitors, even though you can get Korean monitors with LG panels for like $400 cheaper.



On the other hand, what do you do if it breakes? Plus you get more features (pivot, PiP etc) with the Dells. I would buy a great many things from over there, but not a monitor.


----------



## radrok (Feb 12, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Love Dell monitors, even though you can get Korean monitors with LG panels for like $400 cheaper.



And have a less quality product without any kind of premium warranty.


----------



## SaltyFish (Feb 12, 2013)

That U3014 looks sexy... 16:10 aspect ratio and at a resolution of 2560 x 1600! But the 30-inch size kinda hurts it (give us a 27-inch or even a 24-inch version!); that 1500 USD price tag really hurts it.


----------



## wickerman (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been a big Dell monitor supporter for a while, still using the U2711 as the basis for my triple panel setup. My main reason for supporting dell beyond the quality and reasonable pricing (they are usually a bit higher) is the warranty. I simply cannot overlook a standard advance replacement warranty that can cheaply be extended. I had the USB ports go bad on my U2711 last year and all it took was an email including a few ID numbers and by noon the next day I had a replacement at my door with a pre-paid label in the box to return my defective unit.

I'm interested in slimmer 27" panels but like many of you, I think I could hold off until the 4K revolution finally hits the market...that or until we see those wonderful discounts Dell likes to throw around from time to time worth a couple hundred bucks off


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 12, 2013)

I really was hoping that 2013 TFTs would offer us 2560x1600 is a smaller footprint, like 24". That's what I want. I prefer high pixel density rather than having to headscan from one side of the room to the other! Everyone has their own preferences, but I like 'em slim, not some kind of big girl fat mamma.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> I really was hoping that 2013 TFTs would offer us 2560x1600 is a smaller footprint, like 24". That's what I want. I prefer high pixel density rather than having to headscan from one side of the room to the other! Everyone has their own preferences, but I like 'em slim, not some kind of big girl fat mamma.



27 inches for me, dpi scaling in windows has its issues. But more than anything i want the damn things to drop in price and i want a lot of them. Now you have like 2 or 3 choices if want a "cheaper" non ebay monitor. I want them produced en masse!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 13, 2013)

If the single arm drops to $99 (maybe with a coupon code), I'll pick one up. I like the idea of recovering a little desk space back from my monitor and it looks as though it has great build quality.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 13, 2013)

Um...I'll stick to the $399 Auria 2560x1440 27" IPS I bought at Microcenter yesterday. Me likey!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 14, 2013)

Pricing isn't terrible, but I will be holding out for 4k.


----------



## caleb (Feb 14, 2013)

How exactly does that stand benefit you in any way  ? Two separate screens which are identical stand on same height too and this is freaking huge stand


----------



## Disparia (Feb 14, 2013)

caleb said:


> How exactly does that stand benefit you in any way  ? Two separate screens which are identical stand on same height too and this is freaking huge stand



It's aesthetically pleasing.

It's also much easier to get the positioning "just right". I do a through cleaning of my desk at home and at work about once/month and since most adjustable stands do not lock into place, I have to line them up again.


----------



## caleb (Feb 15, 2013)

I wouldn't trade the freedom of setup for adjusting height which takes 0 seconds.


----------



## iKhan (Feb 15, 2013)

Frick said:


> On the other hand, what do you do if it breakes? Plus you get more features (pivot, PiP etc) with the Dells. I would buy a great many things from over there, but not a monitor.



Wait what?! I have a U2312HM...are you telling me this thing has PiP?


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2013)

iKhan said:


> Wait what?! I have a U2312HM...are you telling me this thing has PiP?



Not that one, but I think some models do. Or it might have been the sans-M model.


----------

